# FLippinOut Again Really???



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I received the slingshot that I won in Flippinout's name that slingshot contest.

There really isn't much to say that hasn't already been said, maybe regurgitate one comment.

They shoot as beautiful as they look






I will do shooting videos at a later date, my slingshots seem to be camera shy and choke during recording









LGD


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Axiom


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Boy oh boy is that nice!


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

That is very nice congrats LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A wonderful catapult! Congratulations.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

whoa very nice LGD


----------

